# Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

*Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit*

Hallo,

trotz langer Suche habe ich nichts dementsprechendes gefunden.
Früher auf meinem Windows 3.11 PC hatte ich ein Tetris Spiel, ein ganz unkompliziertes, einfaches Tetris for Windows.
Dieses läuft aber nicht, da es auf einem 32bit System laufen müsste.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder ein anderes Tetris (ohne 3D quatsch usw.) empfehlen?


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit*

Hast du den 32bit Kompatibilitätsmodus schon probiert?


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit*

Ja komisch, denn den habe ich nicht gefunden. Ich kann nur wählen welches Betriebsystem "simuliert" werden soll... von 32 oder 64bit hab ich nichts gesehen.

Warscheinlich bin ich wirklich zu blöd. >_>


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit*

Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf die Verknüpfung bei mir auf dem Desktop Rechtsklicke und auf Eigenschaften gehe, dann findest du oben den Reiter "Kompatibilität". Dort kannste alles weitere einstellen. Ich Mutmaße einfach mal, das das auch mit der .exe Datei geht.

Edit: Ahhhhhhhhhh, ich hab das 64 Bit übersehen. Sorry.

Edit II: Aber wenn man nun 95 als Beispiel auswählt, macht der da doch keine 64bit *grübel* ?


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche originalgetreues Tetris für Windows 7 64bit*

@Edit II: Geht aber komsicherweise trotzdem nicht.


----------

